# pacmans



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

How big do pacmans have to be in order to take down pinkies? i bought 2 pacmans last week and so far i've just been feeding them crickets.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i think they gotta be pretty big. but it never hurts to try a small pinky


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hope they are sepparated or they will eat eachother
and pinkies are ok for ocassional treats 
try diffrent worms


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they are separated









look at my sig


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

woops i thought you were talking about my2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> yeah they are separated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sig


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i took it off :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Death in # said:


> hope they are sepparated or they will eat eachother
> and pinkies are ok for ocassional treats
> try diffrent worms
> [snapback]821355[/snapback]​


Yup :nod: Everything that moves in a pac man aquarium eventually winds up in their mouth. If you house two together, one will eventually seize the other.

Just another thought about feeding pinkies; the pinkies with hair (sometimes called hoppers) who have more developed skeletons contain more Calcium than the newborn pinkies whose skeletons have more cartiledge.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've always wanted a pacman, but I've never really got around to it.








I don't know much on how to care for the guys, it can't be too hard though. One could come in handy, I'm overloaded with fish (I'm guessing they eat fish too







).


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

User said:


> I've always wanted a pacman, but I've never really got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they actually arent very hard to take care of

10g+ tank
shallow water dish or bowl thing
eco earth or bed a beast
peat moss on top

mist with water 3 times a day and keep the cage moist and humid

thats it and yes they can eat fish!! i fed mine a feeder goldfish


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes they eat fish, and when they get bigger those tiny ass crickets aren't that big of meal. You'll have to use a combo of crickets, fish, and pinkies and small mice.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Do you all use tongs to feed the frogs fish, are just put the fish in the water bowl?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^I just throw them in his water bowl^^^^


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

water bowl. and sometimes i use my hand to feed. its hard tho


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone, other suggestions tips are welcome.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

both of mine are getting fat. growing every day. i got my albino when it was the size of a quarter now its like 3-4 inches


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> water bowl. and sometimes i use my hand to feed. its hard tho
> [snapback]828333[/snapback]​


Be careful hand feeding them once they hit about 3 inches long/across. My pyxie frog has bitten me a few times, every time he bit me he drew blood.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just wish I could keep 2 together


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Do they make a lot of noise?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

no mine dont make noise at all. my fire belly toads keep me up all night tho they dont stfu


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Seany B said:


> Do they make a lot of noise?
> [snapback]832869[/snapback]​


Nope


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Males will "bark" the odd time at night...and when they are misted..but females never make any noise..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bark?

If thats true I guess I must have a female


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i think both of mine are females too. dang these guys grow slow as hell


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

mines a female too....but thats a good thing...they grow bigger and live longer


----------

